
Apple Should Kill Off the iPod Touch - colinprince
http://vintagezen.com/2011/08/31/apple-should-kill-off-the-ipod-touch/
======
michaelpinto
The writer doesn't get that the iPod Touch is a gateway product for kids who
aren't allowed to own an iPhone. Every kid who gets one for Christmas will buy
an iPhone in the future. In many ways the Touch is like their version of the
Nintendo DS.

